# Summarize your season



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

The season of what could have been.

It started off fine enough with riding in November but the snowfall wasn't great through December and early January. I got broke off for good in early-mid January when the resorts were finally starting to be fully open.

THAT is when the epic season began for everyone else. Multiple pow days, some of them epic. A season that extended all the way into April (actually still going here in Michigan), longer than many can remember and I watched it play out from home. FML

On the bright side; My niece and nephew can now ride chairlift runs and my daughter was able to get on skis for the first time this season so I look forward to some family trips next year to supplement the time I'm riding with bros.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not Done Yet


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not Done Yet


+1!!! Season still going for another month and a bit here...

So far though great season. I'm already 5 days past my previous record, on track for 1500 km total, hitting way more air than I have since I was 16 (and probably more than back then), haven't injured anything TOO bad, rode with people almost every day which has been fun.

Of course there could have been more powder, more days on the hill, less board damage, etc. etc. but I refuse to look at the negatives of this year. The positives have been very positive! :yahoo:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not Done Yet


Exactly! :thumbsup:

Yesterday we Hiked a very small distance to the summit of mt bachelor and dropped the front side, what made it memorable is the scattered icy conditions you had to get past to reach the good stuff. 

I got jammed up at the top on a pitch to steep to flip around to regular toe side (I was on switch heel side) . Had to dig ledges in the snow for my board, ass, and hands. 5 ft in front of me was a icy super drop I couldn't see over. Kinda sucked for bit up there.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> +1!!! Season still going for another month and a bit here...
> 
> So far though great season. I'm already 5 days past my previous record, on track for 1500 km total, hitting way more air than I have since I was 16 (and probably more than back then), haven't injured anything TOO bad, rode with people almost every day which has been fun.
> 
> Of course there could have been more powder, more days on the hill, less board damage, etc. etc. but I refuse to look at the negatives of this year. The positives have been very positive! :yahoo:


How many days you get in so far?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> How many days you get in so far?


35, hoping for 40 by the end. I'm not like some of the guys on here that get 100 days a year. They're freaks... :blink:

Two seasons ago in Ontario, 21 days was my best.

Last year I did 30 days and was thrilled.

If I keep on this track I'll be going for 50 next year! :yahoo:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> 35, hoping for 40 by the end. I'm not like some of the guys on here that get 100 days a year. They're freaks... :blink:
> 
> Two seasons ago in Ontario, 21 days was my best.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. 30-40 was my goal this year. Chomps, the punk, is at 44 going on 46 this weekend.


Does COP tend to have a longer or shorter season than Lake Louise/Sunshine/etc?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

My season is still going. I passed the 50 day mark sometime towards the end of March and I'm still riding 2-5 days a week.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Season here north of Toronto was pretty decent. Slow start, but then it settled into a solid pattern. Much less ice coast than usual which was a real bonus.

Got in 31 days total with trips to Sugarbush and Killington. :yahoo:

On the 10 scale, I'd call it an 8.5. Too bad it's over. :sad: 

Is it December yet?


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

I got 25 days in this year and progressed quite a bit.

For the southeast, we actually had great weather through the end of March. Early December sucked as we had a warm front, but once the warm weather got out of here we had a pretty cold winter. We actually even had a few days where we got 3-4 inches of snow right before the hills opened up so we got to ride fresh "powder" (It's still pretty slushy compared to actual powder). But, at least it wasn't ice!!

I feel like I can actually carve now, so I just need to get some of my riding on tape so I can actually see where I need improvement and if I'm actually carving when I think I am. Some of my other goals were to have less speed checks during runs and to hit some jumps and be more in control of my board, and I feel like I accomplished all of that. I got a few board grabs in on some natural kickers, so I was getting enough air to get a grab in at least. I also feel much more in control of my board and can stop/start and avoid people/obstacles much quicker now.

All in all, I was pleased with my year. My goal next year is to get out west for some riding, or at least to go to Snowshoe for more than a couple of days.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Probably the best season i've had so far...not saying much as I've only started to snowboard seriously maybe the past 2 yrs...and snowboard in general over the past 6.

19 days total. Not a lot by any means, but I like to think decent quality given being in Ontario.

5 in Whistler
4 in Revy
3 in Kicking horse
2 in Whiteface (meh..)
5 locally


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Not Done Yet


:thumbsup: also still on the road :yahoo:

But so far: best season ever! Double as much pow days as in the years before, double as much control and fun. Formerly I liked snowboarding, now completely in love.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> That's awesome. 30-40 was my goal this year. Chomps, the punk, is at 44 going on 46 this weekend.
> 
> Does COP tend to have a longer or shorter season than Lake Louise/Sunshine/etc?


Bugger! COPs season is much shorter. I think about 99.9% of their snow is man made. They open in late-Nov early-Dec, and close this weekend.

Nakiska opened in October, Lake Louise closes early-May, and Sunshine closes May 24th!!! :blink:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

19 days total this year, pales in comparison, but I'm really pleased with it. Coming back from the full achilles rupture, a lot of people didn't think I'd even have a season. Made a ton of progress, since i think my lifetime total days on a board prior to this year was maybe 6... Definitely gaining confidence in my ability, and learning my limits. really, REALLY stoked for next season with a new setup. (although i'm sure the change will set my learning curve back a bit)
:yahoo:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Bugger! COPs season is much shorter. I think about 99.9% of their snow is man made. They open in late-Nov early-Dec, and close this weekend.
> 
> Nakiska opened in October, Lake Louise closes early-May, and Sunshine closes May 24th!!! :blink:


Yeah, their not much better at COP than here then. The only time I've been there was for Scream Fest. No snow then lol


----------



## Lealzzyy (Feb 5, 2013)

I had a shitty season overall with some perks.
I got down presses and buttering and all that fun stuff which was good,
But my snowboard got stolen and I went to mount snow with my sister's boyfriends pass and got caught with it (I know that shit never happens, why me?)

but the other brightside was i bought a new board and i got my old board back from the person that stole it. Thanks cops.:thumbsup:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

It's never over. Sometimes the break between runs gets a little longer.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

best winter i've had in 10 years, maybe 15...great conditions from start to finish of the season, many epic pow days, many of those bluebird. 

Got 67 days total, probably 55 of those riding solo, sometimes 5-8 days in a row...most importantly i felt good, no pains, and pretty ready from skating alot last summer.

Not sure about progression, but i regained i think...i felt like when i was 22 for the most part, riding switch and steeps better than ever. pretty stoked to be able to say that at the end of my 29th year riding

*AND, BUT*...

thats just the end of lift service! hiking season has just begun, we've got a shitload of base still, and it's supposed to snow tonight and thru the weekend, probably the remnant of that PNW storm that hitting Baker, etc right now...

tomorrow morn my son and i are going to hit Haskill Basin...been eyeing it all winter...









____________________________________________________________________










if i don't start a thread about it in the next 48hrs, call search and rescue for me, LOL


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Best season in my 5 years of riding! got the most days ive ever had! at 14 which isnt a lot but considering i took all of december and january off thats pretty good! i feel a lot more comfortable on the board, and im starting to feel comfortable hitting some jumps, there is no more intimidation factor anymore. Next year i hope to learn some tricks. The snow this year was great as well got a few pow days in! cant wait to get back out there on sunday for the last day!


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

Best season yet (my third)! If the weather is favourable, might make one more trip to Blue Mountain, which is already open a full month later than last year. Was the first season that I actually got a pass, so don't even have an exact count of how many times I went there, since there is no ticket stub to collect, but estimate around 20. Between that and a weekend in Mont Tremblant - my first snowboarding trip that was longer than a day - it has been great fun, and hope to have even more snow next season!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Still have more to go, but am currently missing out on it because I've been sick as a dog for a week. Don't know why it couldn't wait til june. Bullshit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

135 days so far since October. Trips to silverton, taos, Jackson and revelstoke. Rode everything the mountain could offer.... ice to nipple deep pow.. great season so far.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

80ish days, still going.. Great :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

We should be comparing vertical meters/feet instead of days out!

I'm at 154,509 meters or 507k vertical feet so far for the year. :yahoo:

Pisses me off when I read about some old guy that's retired and skis in Vail 2 million vertical feet each year. Show off...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

theres and 80 yr old guy here who got 5+ million, saw him every damn day, happy as fuk


----------



## TopThriller (Oct 2, 2012)

Best season yet. My local snowmaking hill stayed open for a lot longer than usual. It usually closes 2-3 weeks in to febuary but this season it stayed open until march 17th. Got around 50 days on hill which is pretty good considering our season was only 2 1/2 months.

The parks were outstanding this year (to my standards)
Learned a ton of new tricks:
-Mastered my FS 3's
-handful of FS 5's 
-one FS 7
-BS 1's and 3's (on small hits)
-all sorts of grabs

-BS board switch out
-BS board 270 out
-nose press

The best thing I learned this season was how to butter and spin. Right when I got off the lift i'd go into a 180 tailbutter-180-tailbutter-360 out. Best feeling ever on a snowboard.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Argo said:


> 135 days so far since October. Trips to silverton, taos, Jackson and revelstoke. Rode everything the mountain could offer.... ice to nipple deep pow.. great season so far.


So no job?


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

Snow was better this year, but last year was more fun. All the fellas I usually ride with had to miss most of the season. 35 days, had 45 last year. About 450k ft, which isn't bad considering my local mtn only has a 1100 ft vertical :dunno:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardWalk said:


> It's never over. Sometimes the break between runs gets a little longer.


:thumbsup::eusa_clap:



CassMT said:


> if i don't start a thread about it in the next 48hrs, call search and rescue for me, LOL


Have a save run and a lot of fun!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

areveruz said:


> About 450k ft, which isn't bad considering my local mtn only has a 1100 ft vertical :dunno:


I used to do tons of vertical at Blue Mountain Ontario. All the lifts are high speed, the runs are groomed, and mid-week there were no lift lines. No need to stop on the way down, so you'd do 720 ft of vert about 30 times a day lap after lap.

My biggest vert days in the rockies was one at Louise where I was lapping the top of the world chair (again it's a high speed chair).

And the most vert I've done in a short period of time has been at nakiska where they have 30 degree big wide open groomers. You can blast them and be just tired enough at the bottom of the gold chair to get back on again.

I did 5000 vertical meters in 2:08 there in December, including a 10 minute bit to eat break in the middle! 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/embed/253598229


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I did 5000 vertical meters in 2:08 there in December, including a 10 minute bit to eat break in the middle!


Haha, you would love the resort I'm staying at  Longest run is 25km / 2200 vertical meters :yahoo:


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

My season was great. First season with my own board and first season that I got to ride powder. Progressed a lot and now know my style of boarding. Only bad part was that I don't like my board too much but it's ok, that's why I didn't spend too much.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks neni! ..it's 50/50 rt now, may be some avy danger w/this new snow, but at the least we will hike Big Mtn.


i got 1,680,388 vertical feet (512 ,182 meters)

averaged 10.6 runs a day on a 2353ft/717 meters vert drop mountain

first time i logged in to see, usually i dont give a shyt, but...interesting

Also...$6.71 a day for my season pass, so i guess that's about 60 cents a run, fuk, I would have paid $1.00


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Argo said:


> 135 days so far since October. Trips to silverton, taos, Jackson and revelstoke. (snipped)


Did you even miss a day?  My local mountain wasn't even open 100 days this year!

This is my first season, so I don't have anything to compare it to, but I've fallen completely in love with snowboarding! Got in about 23-25 days, including one 3-day trip to Vermont in march. During that trip it snowed 20 inches in 2 days!!! :yahoo: The last day of my season was an unreal powder day!

I think I've progressed a lot too. Can comfortably carve (yes, carve!) down blues and do scarves down blacks in Vermont. Got switch riding down for all greens, can do boxes and small-medium sized jumps in the park, comfortably.

I can't wait for December!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Still going! 

Started in October and probably go into mid may. 
Broke my collar bone in December so I sat out January, but we were getting pow days about every week in march.

My local hill closed the lifts last Sunday(which is stupid since theres still 4 feet of snow) so I guess I'll be hiking in the woods besides a couple trips over to Lutsen.

I'm sick of wearing snowshoes every day at school though, this is a long winter.


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

Great first season for me. Progressed way faster than I and my friends thought I would. The funny thing is alot of them were saying "yep its a long hard road for you" and now I am better than all but 1 of them! HA HA HA IN YOUR FACE LOL


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> We should be comparing vertical meters/feet instead of days out!
> 
> I'm at 154,509 meters or 507k vertical feet so far for the year. :yahoo:
> 
> Pisses me off when I read about some old guy that's retired and skis in Vail 2 million vertical feet each year. Show off...


Check out the leader of this contest at our local hill--- Almost has you beat in 7 days-- crazy--

http://www.skihood.com/layouts/skihood/layouts/contentpages/leaderboardpage.aspx


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> Check out the leader of this contest at our local hill--- Almost has you beat in 7 days-- crazy--
> 
> Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort


WHAT?? He has about 52 runs a day, and if a resort is open on average 8 hours a day and this guy doesn't ever stop for anything, then he's getting about one run every 9 minutes. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE? Especially with the vertical he's been clocking :dunno: I'm jealous


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a thing some skiers are into, this season long race thing ...couple guys here got over 5 million vert by pretty much just bombing the same run over and over ,all day, all season

To me it's quantity over quality , I think you have to be a fukkn nutjob to do that, *even on a full-on pow day*, but whatever floats yer boat, keeps em off my fav spots


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

TheNorminator said:


> WHAT?? He has about 52 runs a day, and if a resort is open on average 8 hours a day and this guy doesn't ever stop for anything, then he's getting about one run every 9 minutes. HOW IS THAT POSSIBLE? Especially with the vertical he's been clocking :dunno: I'm jealous


Amazing huh? :bowdown: I only have 254,500 at my local hill + what ever from 4 days in Utah, 5 days at bachelor (lots of vert), and 3 days at Timberline. Anyways....

I just tried a couple of run configurations and nothing I tried adds up to his numbers so I can't say what run he's doing. I can say that 9 minutes is probably enough time to bomb the top most lift to bottom most lift, but with the trip back to the upper most lift (3 lifts) there's no way he's taking the *longest *route. 

It will be interesting to see what his route is, if they even say. Here is a link to the MNT. map - Trail Map | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort

If someone cares to figure it out.....

FYI at a good clip it takes 9-10 minutes to go from bottom of Cascade to top and back down again.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> It's a thing some skiers are into, this season long race thing ...couple guys here got over 5 million vert by pretty much just bombing the same run over and over ,all day, all season
> 
> To me it's quantity over quality , I think you have to be a fukkn nutjob to do that, *even on a full-on pow day*, but whatever floats yer boat, keeps em off my fav spots


This is a contest only for the month of April and the winner gets a free pass. I knew there would be some people contending. 

I would guess it's pretty calculated, thought out, and well executed.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah, that at least makes some sense, free pass...here they do it all season, for bragging rights, mmehh


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> Ah, that at least makes some sense, free pass...here they do it all season, for bragging rights, mmehh



ya dude I hear you...... crazy what people will do for a free anything these days.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Season here in Japan. Due to some family issues I couldn't get out as much as I had hoped but I did get some epic powder days in anyway.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

pdxrealtor said:


> This is a contest only for the month of April and the winner gets a free pass. I knew there would be some people contending.
> 
> I would guess it's pretty calculated, thought out, and well executed.


Yeah I was doing 5000 vert M in 2 hours. So figure my hill is open for 7 hours a day, and I'd need an hour break in there. So I could do 15000 vert M (49000 ft) a day. How this guy is doing 65000 ft a day is beyond me, unless they're open longer than 9 to 4?

One thing I noticed this year is I haven't come CLOSE to my longest distance day from last year. I think that has to do with the quantity/quality thing. I'm hiking more this year to find the good spots, riding slower lifts to find the good spots, etc. Much less groomer bombing this year!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Bunch of high speed quads, 210cm skis


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

my 3rd season was pretty good. I can finally ride bumps confidently without fear,i actually would look for all of it everytime and not leave the mountain without hitting them. It improved my skill on tree runs since i jacked my ribs last season by hitting them:laugh: and chopped up/moguled double blacks do not intimidate me,it became more of a challenge which makes it more fun,though tiring. freestyle wise, still working on 180 hop spins on flats while cruising and bigger jumps without washing out. buttering my board was a PITA,stiiff as hell. other than that,wish i could ride more...


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

CassMT said:


> Bunch of high speed quads, 210cm skis


Yep all high speeds. Open 9-4

There's other contenders that are close, but this guy obviously has it dialed.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Highest I've seen is from some of my skier buddies doing 80k. I do 30-40k from 830-130 easily.


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

CassMT said:


> It's a thing some skiers are into, this season long race thing ...couple guys here got over 5 million vert by pretty much just bombing the same run over and over ,all day, all season
> 
> To me it's quantity over quality , I think you have to be a fukkn nutjob to do that, *even on a full-on pow day*, but whatever floats yer boat, keeps em off my fav spots


Yah, that lap mentality sounds stupid. No time to explore new terrain. Obviously not pushing your limits because you can't fall or you lose time. Just bombing and lapping. -1

EDIT: so I see it's a contest. OK fine. I still wouldn't waste an entire month of the season for a free pass.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

When you say "free pass", do you mean SEASON pass, or a day pass?


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> When you say "free pass", do you mean SEASON pass, or a day pass?


It's definitely a seasons pass, I sooooooo want it to be a day pass because that would be hilarious!


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

My second season was amazing. I went to new resorts - Mammoth, Brian Head, Breckenridge, and Northstar, and one I went to last season, Heavenly.

My goal for next season is to start hitting jumps and rails since I barely hit up the park when I ride.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmmm.....summarize my season? Let's see.......AWESOME. I got to ride a bunch, and I didn't get hurt. Also, it's not over yet. :yahoo:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

It was not too bad. I got hit by a snowboarder at the beginning of the season and lost about 10 days of riding right off the bat. I got a few "pow" days at the resort that I work at, had a bunch of good days teaching, but the highlight was the amazing amount of powder during the Family Day long weekend at Sunshine. It was so much fun sharing that weekend with a great group of people.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

91 days so far, and Ive probably laid fresh tracks on 85 of them. Id say its been great so far but momma nature is still adding base in the wasatch. Long way to go. It seems like the season is a month behind, ie we are experiencing march weather now.


----------



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

poutanen said:


> I used to do tons of vertical at Blue Mountain Ontario. All the lifts are high speed, the runs are groomed, and mid-week there were no lift lines. No need to stop on the way down, so you'd do 720 ft of vert about 30 times a day lap after lap.




Pretty much sums it up. The only 2 lifts I use are high speed, they groom twice a day, and never lines during the day. 5 minutes up, 2-3 minutes down no wait in between. And, they're open 9am-10pm.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

pdxrealtor said:


> This is a contest only for the month of April and the winner gets a free pass. I knew there would be some people contending.
> 
> I would guess it's pretty calculated, thought out, and well executed.


Guys I figured it out!!! This person's a lifty and he taped his pass to a chairlift and scanned it each time it came around! I'M A GENIUS!!!!! :yahoo:

Actually I still have no clue. Kudos I guess :icon_scratch:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

TheNorminator said:


> Guys I figured it out!!! This person's a lifty and he taped his pass to a chairlift and scanned it each time it came around! I'M A GENIUS!!!!! :yahoo:
> 
> Actually I still have no clue. Kudos I guess :icon_scratch:


Lol.... Glad I'm not the only one who 'wonders' how its being accomplished. :thumbsup:


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

Season started great in Tahoe with the big storms in Nov and Dec of 2012, but the lack of snow over the last three months was a bit of a downer. Still managed to get 16 days on the slope to get use of my Tahoe Local Vail pass, mostly single day trips from the San Francisco area on weekends with a couple of 3 day trips mixed in. 

Happy with my progress this season, after ending the previous season barely getting comfortable on blues. I was able to handle speed on blacks and even double black on The Wall at Kirkwood.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

compared to last year, epic.

The last 10 weeks of the season(ends may 5) are going to be the best part.

Had a 3 day trip to Monarch at the end of January that we caught the deep blower poo poo also.


----------

